# Another Px4 9mm Came Home with Me Today



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

I purchased my 2nd Beretta Px4 9mm(Compact) yesterday and was able to shoot it today. 400 rounds of 124 grain ammo with no problems or failures. In the past whenever I shot compact they malfunctioned (stovepipes) unless I used both hands firmly. Today while shooting my new PX4 9mm Compact, I intentionally limp wristed it shooting one-handed for about 150 rounds and could not produce any failures. 


I did not shoot my Compact next to my full size Px4 9mm but the recoil on the Compact did not bother me and I am recoil sensitive. The only thing that I found surprisingly is that the Assembly Block that rotates the barrel has a flimsy piece of plastic attached to the front of it.

Well I finally have a compact pistol that works for me.

Below is the ammo that I used today
Fiocchi 124 Grain 100 Rounds
PMC 124 Grain 100 Rounds
Aguila Red Box 124 Grain 100 Rounds
Aguila Blue Box 124 Grain 100 Rounds


Thanks and good shooting.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck .
Is your recoil sensitivity an arthritic type of issue?

Sounds like the guns working for ya


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

pic said:


> Good luck .
> Is your recoil sensitivity an arthritic type of issue?
> 
> Sounds like the guns working for ya


Yes it is arthritis, osteoarthritis. The Px4 Storm Compact does work for me. Now at least out of my 4 9mm one is a compact. It gives me some more options in summer carry. I also like that I can carry my 20 round magazine as back-up and it fits in the pistol. I have a Type G decocker for my full size Px4 9mm and it send it to Beretta for installations soon. Then some meropro nightsights. I also ordered the Type G decocker for the Compact.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad you found a comfortable or tolerable, lol. Gun to enjoy,


----------

